# Review of Ultimate BMW Experience



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

For those of you who do not get PCD, there is a $150 pp option of going to the "Ultimate BMW Experience". Since I did not have PCD, and I happened to need to go to western North Carolina for something I else, I flew into Greenville-Spartanburg airport and did the UBE. I was jealous, of course, of the people who were there for PCD, but the UBE was well worth it.

The day started at about 12:30, when you can enjoy the museum and the cafe while waiting for the factory tour to start at about 1:30. There were 20 of us in our group - all men and one wife. I guess it reallly is a guy thing?  The directions to the factory could use a little improvement, as neither my rental car's nav system or my iphone GPS could locate the street address given. But obviously I found it. 

The factory tour lasts about an hour and is very cool. You basically get a full look at X5's and X6's in the various stages of assembly from start to finish. You are right on the production line. Wear comfortable shoes - it's a lot of walking and standing.

After the tour, you drive down the main road to the performance center - which is what everyone was waiting for. After you sign a release that you know this is dangerous - ! - you team up with one other person, and half the group starts on the track and the other half starts with the X5 off road course. I started on the track. We had 5 cars to drive. You each get 3 laps on the inner part of the track in each of the cars. So if you start in the driver's seat, you go three laps, then switch to passenger seat for 3 laps. Then you switch to the next car. 3 laps may not sound like much, but it was great for me. I started in a 650i convertible (my new dream car), and then we did a 550, a 750, a Z4, and an X3. The "50" engine is just a monster. But the best blend of power and handling for most of us was the 650. Pure heaven. The 550 and 750 felt loose in comparison. The Z4 was entertaining, and the X3 was fun to push, but just not a sports car. You cannot turn off any of the safety and control gear, but other than that you can push the cars hard. If they think you can't handle it or are too crazy you will be told to just observe. 

Then we switched to the X5's and did the off road course. Again - you got a turn in the driver's seat and the passenger seat. It's pretty amazing that the X5 can do what it can do off road. The hill descent control demonstration was my favorite part. Second best was the balance on two diagonal wheels. It truly is an off road vehicle and a capable on road vehicle.

Finally, you get to do the "hot lap". Our instructors were Mike Renner and Andy (forgetting last name). They take you around the full track and skid areas. We were in M3's. It's a total thrill ride - better than any roller coaster I have ever done. When you see the cars on video it's hard to imagine the forces you feel while -in- the car. It was the perfect end of the day.

I hope I get to do PCD on my next BMW (whenever that might be) or just go back for one of the courses. Well worth it.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time. I have yet to hear of anyone who has not.
A great selling point to those of us who have taken advantage of it. A great opportunity for people to get to know the cars and their true capabilities. We're so fortunate that BMW offers this option.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Nice Job!

Glad you had a great time... hope you can get that dream car soon!


----------



## Early fessed (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this basically the same program as PCD, except for the car delivery (i.e., same tours, same driving experiences)? Thanks.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Early fessed said:


> Is this basically the same program as PCD, except for the car delivery (i.e., same tours, same driving experiences)? Thanks.


It is Similar, although different especially the driving aspect. Last time I did the UBE Experiance right after PCD and really enjoyed it because it allowed you to do hotlaps in almost every BMW car/SAV that current produced including the ///M-cars/SAVs. Alot of fun to the say the least.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It sounds like the autocross part of the PCD but I didn't see the braking or skid pad exercise of the PCD. The autocross part was the most fun to me but the braking and skidpad exercises are informative. The skid pad is also fun. But it also sounds like more time on the off road course, we just came back from the factory tour that way - only one of us got to drive it.

Jim


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Does anyone have a link for the site where you would sign up for the Ultimate BMW Experience?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is the link to information on the program. It contains the email address and phone number for more information. I don't think they have online reservations.

http://bmwusfactory.com/ultimate-bmw-experience/


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## southern6er22 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the write up of the UBE. I'm headed up to the Performance Center next weekend for a One-on-One (101) for my new 650xi and then the 2-day car control course. I can't wait! Not completely sure what I'll get to do, but I don't think I'll be disappointed.

I got my 650xi coupe last week, and I know what you mean about this car - utterly amazing! xDrive + Active Roll Stabilization (ARS) in the coupe is so much fun... very close to an M3 but in a different league with regard to luxury and toys. My CA told me I'd be driving a 650 convertible while I'm up there, so it is probably the one you described above. Is it xDrive or RWD, and do you know if it had ARS? Thanks!

If I enjoy this weekend, then I think I'm definitely going to have to go back for an ///M course once the M5 and M6 are launched and make it to the U.S.


----------



## fb88 (Sep 8, 2011)

UBE at $150 pp is for recent Bessemer customer or anyone can go? How long is the program?
I was thinking about the 2-day car control program (this is $1,200, I think 20% discount if you are BMWCCA.org member), it seems like UBE covers a lot of it.
The one day course is $700.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pyao88 said:


> UBE at $150 pp is for recent Bessemer customer or anyone can go? How long is the program?
> I was thinking about the 2-day car control program (this is $1,200, I think 20% discount if you are BMWCCA.org member), it seems like UBE covers a lot of it.
> The one day course is $700.


The UBE is for anyone... It is an introduction to the driving programs we offer and some of the different BMW models. It's about 2 hours of driving plus a factory tour.

The one and two day driving schools are full on 8 hour driving schools. However they do not include a factory tour. You would have to schedule that seperately either the day before or after you driving school (you won't have time to do it the day of the school).


----------

